# Could someone make a desktop background?



## Scott-105 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi. I was wondering if someone could make me a desktop image. I would like the image to have Scott Lavelle in red, at the bottom right corner. I would like it to have fire in the background. I'm not too fussy. I'd make it myself, but I really suck in GIMP and Photoshop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Just make something cool with flames and what not. The dimensions are 1366x768. Thanks in advance


----------



## wasim (Aug 4, 2011)

could you post the pic of Scott Lavelle you want here ?


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Aug 4, 2011)

Well, here is a pack of art I have made for Desktop backgrounds. I think they fit the resolution you requested.

http://www.mediafire.com/?1u3l1iy51bqwiv4

I made these recently, haven't really any use for them. Please though don't redistribute them. They were hard work. Thank you.
If these aren't ones you want, that is fine with me.


----------



## bdr9 (Aug 4, 2011)

I think he might mean he wants it to say "Scott Lavelle" as text, because I don't think there is anyone famous with that name.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Aug 4, 2011)

bdr9 said:
			
		

> I think he might mean he wants it to say "Scott Lavelle" as text, because I don't think there is anyone famous with that name.


That is my name....Sorry.

Well, I could make some more if you want.


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 4, 2011)

Working on it.


----------



## 0ddity (Aug 4, 2011)

I could give it a go as well. What type of font do you want your name in, and do you want real flames or stylized?


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 4, 2011)

0ddity said:
			
		

> I could give it a go as well. What type of font do you want your name in, and do you want real flames or stylized?


Uh, I'm not sure about the font. As the flames, maybe a bit of both?


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 5, 2011)

Spoiler








I didn't know what background you wanted so I just used black.


----------



## wasim (Aug 5, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 5, 2011)

Just asking, is there a thread about desktop background requests?

If no, should I create one?


----------



## wasim (Aug 5, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> Just asking, is there a thread about desktop background requests?
> 
> If no, should I create one?


if there was one 
it should be stickied !


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 5, 2011)

wasim said:
			
		

> Spoiler


I like it! 

You spelt my name wrong though


----------

